# The 522 Install Simplified?



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

I've tried to find this explained better in other posts, but couldn't find it. From what I understand, the 522 takes two feeds from the satellite. The first TV is hooked up directly to the 522. But this is where I am get confused. Getting the answers to these questions will really help me narrow down which rooms the 522 is going into.

Does the second TV also get hooked up to the 522 through a splitter, or is it hooked into existing coaxial cable in your home? What if you have cable internet and cable television already running on those lines? Does it override those signals with satellite, or do you have to turn to a specific channel on the television to get the satellite signal? Does that mean anywhere you have a coaxial jack in the house, you can receive the second signal? 

How far does the second remote work? Does it work behind walls and closed doors? Between a couple of flights of open stairs?

Does the 522 conflict with 7100/7200s in anyway? Do they try to get the guide from the satellite at the same time?

Would appreciate any and all help!


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Swampthing said:


> I've tried to find this explained better in other posts, but couldn't find it. From what I understand, the 522 takes two feeds from the satellite. The first TV is hooked up directly to the 522. But this is where I am get confused. Getting the answers to these questions will really help me narrow down which rooms the 522 is going into.
> 
> Does the second TV also get hooked up to the 522 through a splitter, or is it hooked into existing coaxial cable in your home? What if you have cable internet and cable television already running on those lines? Does it override those signals with satellite, or do you have to turn to a specific channel on the television to get the satellite signal? Does that mean anywhere you have a coaxial jack in the house, you can receive the second signal?
> 
> ...


The 522 has a number of outputs on the back; Tuner #1 has one set of Composite outputs as well as a S-Video output and a modulated RF Coax Output selectable to either channel 3 or 4. Tuner #2 has one set of composite outputs as well as a RF COAX output that is a user selectable UHF output.

With that said you have two choices if the TV connected to Tuner #2 is close enough then use the Composite outputs for Tuner #2, or run a cable from the Tuner #2 coax output to the second TV, since that output is user selectable you could combine that cable with an OTA source and be able to tune your locals ota on their channel assignments and the TUNER #2 output of the 522 on a empty UHF channel assignment. If you combine the TUNER #2 output with an existing Cable company feed you will have problems.

The Remote for Tuner #2 is UHF and will carry quite a distance and you should NOT see any problem with the remote. As with the case with multiple Dish receivers and remotes you should set each receiver and corresponding remote on a unique remote code (easily done). The 7100/7200 now use the same EEPG stream as the Dish 501,508,510,721,921, and 522. As long as each satellite input is connected on a single run from the dish or Dish switch you are fine. You can NOT EVER connect more than one receiver or tuner to the same satellite feed from a Dish and or switch.


----------



## Proudwolf (Aug 20, 2003)

:stickman: Thank you JohnL. I had some of the same questions, now I don't have to continue searching.

I'm set up to replace my two 301's with a 522 via DN's "$49 Upgrade" for $99 (Gotta love Charlie's math.) and could not get real answers from the CSR. He actually told me that the TV2 Coax output was for stereo sound only, the video only comes out the RCA jack. :nono2: I knew he was full of jack-something, so I quit asking tech questions.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Proudwolf said:


> :stickman: Thank you JohnL. I had some of the same questions, now I don't have to continue searching.
> 
> I'm set up to replace my two 301's with a 522 via DN's "$49 Upgrade" for $99 (Gotta love Charlie's math.) and could not get real answers from the CSR. He actually told me that the TV2 Coax output was for stereo sound only, the video only comes out the RCA jack. :nono2: I knew he was full of jack-something, so I quit asking tech questions.


Proudwolf,

No Problem, the Sound on the RF output on TUNER #2 is MTS Stereo. Tuner #1 RF output is Mono. As said before both tuners have a full set of RCA outputs and both are of course Stereo outputs.

The CSR was confused but trying to tell you that only the RF output for Tuner#2 is the only stereo RF output.

In general most CSR's are under trained. I would say that most big posters to this forum know more than the CSR's in terms of Tech knowledge.

John


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks John. Right now I have either a 7100 or 7200 setup in four rooms, each with the capability to receive a different satellite signal. I assume they will take two of these feeds for the 522... is that correct?

What about the cable internet? Does anyone here have a 522 and still run cable internet with no problems?


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Swampthing said:


> Thanks John. Right now I have either a 7100 or 7200 setup in four rooms, each with the capability to receive a different satellite signal. I assume they will take two of these feeds for the 522... is that correct?
> 
> What about the cable internet? Does anyone here have a 522 and still run cable internet with no problems?


Yes, the 522 does need two satellite inputs. You might be able to diplex a Cable line with a feed from the Dish Switch. This can be done as long as the cable company doesn't use the same frequencies that the Satellite Switch feeds. In general this will work, just be advised you might have to run another cable to the location for the 522.

John


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

Does anyone here know what frequencies Comcast uses? I want to be sure not to lose my cable internet.

Are there any other considerations that I need to think about when selecting the location of the 522 unit and the secondary feed?


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

You might be able to use cableTV coax to carry the modulated signal for TV 2, but you should not use it to carry your satellite feeds. Take a look at the back of one of your receivers and pay attention to the words beneath the satellite input--+18VDC. Apparently, the receivers send power to the dish. If you are connecting an existing cable wiring system up for this purpose, then you run the risk of sending voltage across the lines to your other A/V equipment.

Dish states that you need RG6 cable (1 per feed) and recommends runs of less than 100 feet.

If you are trying to use your cable wiring to mux the modulated signal for TV 2 in with the existing cable signal, then try a high quality splitter/combiner and connect your cable and your TV 2 output to the OUT side and your cable going to your TV destination to the IN side. (you are basically using it backwards).

Setup your 522 to modulate the signal on a CABLE frequency and choose a channel that is above your current range. I don't know for certain if this would work, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks, here's exactly what I would like to do: use existing cable wiring for the TV 2 signal. If I do that, will I be able to pick up the signal in any room of the house with a cable connected to that coax?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

srrobinson is trying to help, but doesn't have the necessary information.

The 100' limit is for Legacy LNBFs, not DishPro, but that's not important here. Let the installer deal with that.

You problem is keeping cable internet while trying to use the same cable to carry the 522's output. The short answer is don't do it.

Separate the cable internet feed from the rest of the house. Now you can use your isolated house wiring to send both 522 outputs anywhere except to the jack that you're using for cable internet.

Yes, it is possible to combine things, but you're only asking for grief.


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

So it would probably be best to ask the installer to take the two feeds and bring them into the living room with a second line? Perhaps he can use the cable that was used to carry the other satellite feed to the downstairs television and use it to carry the TV2 signal? Would that work?

The installer comes tomorrow afternoon. Any checklist items I need to be aware of?


----------

